
China sends first ‘unhackable’ message to satellite - chaos-generator
https://www.ft.com/content/a6d635f8-7da2-11e7-9108-edda0bcbc928
======
varunvkrishnan
Non-Paywalled version: [http://www.popsci.com/china-launches-quantum-
satellite-in-se...](http://www.popsci.com/china-launches-quantum-satellite-in-
search-for-unhackable-communications).

"Importantly, though, quantum communications can be compromised by
vulnerabilities in physical equipment or personnel or when other forms of
communication link into the process." \- It is just a matter of time before
one of this happens.

